# Westie Washcloth



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Hoping this works......


----------



## kathy56 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you, it worked!!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks for this pattern. i just lost both my wonderful westies (one to old age, the other to cancer). even though i have a puppy - different breed - there is nothing quite like a westie.


----------



## Luvsdogs (Apr 2, 2012)

AWESOME!! Guess what I'll be knitting today! Thank you -


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to say Thank You..we had a "Grand-dog" named Walter who was a Westie...and I want to make this one, they're such beautiful dogs...
I wrote a poem about Wally..
"Wally", the dog with Attitude...
Wally you have our gratitude for bringing us the utmost Joy!
Sometimes frisky, sometimes coy..
You with the "knowing eyes",
Your cute little nose..dark as the night sky..
Your soft white fur..gentle to the touch,
No wonder why , we love you so much!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for this. I just rescued a westie named Jasper. He is my third. Just love them.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Hoping this works......


Lovely and cute. Thanks.

Pzoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

awwwww I'll have to make one of these for my friend, she is a total dog lover, I made her another dog pattern that I found she loved it. I am looking for a shi-tzu type pattern to make a wash cloth for my Mom if anyone knows of one would really appreciate.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

This might work for a Yorkie (actually she is a Schmorkie)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

Love this - thanks


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

OMg! You're not going to believe this. I have an all white Schnauzer. His name is Harley and his fur is completely white. He was gifted to me as the gal who owned him could not take him to live in her apartment. We've had him since he was a year old. His face resembles the face on your Avatar perfectly, cropped ears and all. I also have an S&P Schnauzer that I quite literally inherited from a dear sweet gentleman who use to attend Worship where I do. He and I were the only Schnauzer lovers there which is why he asked me to take Max if Max outlived him. Well, it seems that Coat Coloring and Terrier breed are all these two have in common but I just wanted to share that with you and thank you for the pattern. I definitely will make the dishcloth/washcloth or knit and frame it. Thank you again.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this pattern - my beloved Westie JD has been gone for 9 years and I still miss him terribly. Those LWDs can really steal your heart!


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This is too cute!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks just like my McPhee. Guess I will finally make a washcloth. Thanks


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this adorable washcloth pattern and picture with us. It is officially on my to-do list. Keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## kathie123 (Oct 6, 2011)

thank you, very cute


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

What perfect timing, I needed a patter for a birthday present for my baby sister. She is 78 today and when I called her this morning I promised her a dish cloth and towel set. I am making the pot holders tonight but need an idea for the rest. Thanks, Edith M


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Well, a dear friend here on KP pointed out that row 29 and 31 have a miscount in it.
Row 29 should be k3, p8, k17, p7, k2, p4, k3
Row 31 should be k3, p8, k16, p8, k1, p5, k3

I always knew I was imperfect....LOL!!!!!!


----------



## knitinanc (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for this wonderful pattern. I can't wait to try it. I have a 13.5 year old Westie named Frostie Friesen (pronounced freezin). She is the love of my life. Unfortunately she now has Cushings/Addisons, gastroenteritis, and a bad cough due to heart, chronic bronchitis, and a small collapse of trachea. I don't know how much longer she will be around. I won't be able to get another as I have developed a bad allergy to dogs and I will miss her dearly.


----------



## jamie Bowman (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you, my daughter's Westie, Amazing Gracie, has grabbed all of our hearts. Will be knitting some of these up for Mallory.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. I have 2 Westies. Aren't they great dogs!!


----------



## crafter5 (Oct 7, 2011)

What yarn do you use when making one of these dish cloths, as love this. A Big Thank you.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi-

I use 100% cotton yarn for any of the washcloths or dishcloths.
Either Peaches n Cream by Lily or I love this Cotton. Once you start using them, you won't want to use anything else.

Mary Ann


----------



## laineyp (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern. Also a hello to all you westie lovers out there! They certainly steal your heart even when they may be driving you crazy. . .


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

Yep....we have two and sometimes (like at 6:30 am ) they like to have their bellies scratched. At least my daughter used to ask from her crib " is it morning yet?"....."NO" kids are great but westies love their bellies scratched....lol


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm very glad to get this pattern. Thank you!


----------



## knitinanc (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes--Frostie also loves to have her belly and every part (almost ) of her body rubbed. The older she gets, the more daily massages she needs. The only thing she doesn't like touched is her nails.

Westies are the best dogs in my opinion and I'm glad so many of you agree.

Nancy


----------



## laineyp (Apr 22, 2012)

Not knitting related post but had to say sorry to hear about Frostie Knitinac. So awful when they get Ill. Fred and sal are 7 & 8 so still relatively young. A friend of mine couldn't get another dog after her westie died until 3 years later when she fell in love with a schnauzer. I expect you have considered a non allergy? dog. Best wishes, lainey


----------



## knitinanc (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your kind post. I'm afraid to even try a non-allergy dog. I do travel a lot and lots of my friends have dogs. So I'm hoping that will do. I've considered guinea pigs as they can be petted and cuddled and easily boarded at a friends when I travel.

Frostie has had several good days. Her new diet and the current regimen of meds and herbs seems to be working. I just keep hoping her quality of life will be sustained for a good time yet.


----------



## laineyp (Apr 22, 2012)

Guinea pigs are cute. I had them when I was little. You sound like you are keeping positive. I'm sure you are still getting a lot of pleasure from Frostie. My Freddie stole and ate a few squares of very nice chocolate today from my table when I was looking for something. Hope it w,k,ont make him ill the rascal. Lainey


----------



## knitinanc (Apr 7, 2012)

Frostie is pretty good about leaving people food alone. So you are in England I see. I've been to London once and would love a trip going to the farms and knit shops all over. That will have to wait until Frostie is gone. Give Freddie a hug, Lainey.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

this is great...I have a westie...guess what I am knitting tonight


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern, I too have a 8 1/2 yr. young Westie. Just love her. So very good with the Grand kids too! Loves to travel. Have you other Westie owners have or had allergy problem with your Westie. My Vet says it is VERY common with white dogs. It is driving Megyn nuts. On two diff. meds.


----------



## knitinanc (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi-The Westie I wrote about 2 or 3 comments up is now gone. I miss her dearly. She lived to be 13 years and 9 months before Cushings and its side effects got the best of her.

Over all she didn't have allergies. They tested her as a pup and said she was allergic to fleas. lol. Well, enjoy your Westie, dear people. I will never forget my sweet, charming, smart, cuddly, adventurous, polite little girl Frostie!


----------



## pinkey (May 13, 2013)

hi, im so glad i found this pattern but i'm i bit stuck mainly on row 29 and 31, because i did cast on the correct amount of sts but those rows im doing are more then the cast on amount .

please help !!!!!!!

sam


----------



## pinkey (May 13, 2013)

hi cathy, what did you do for rows 29,31 as more sts then the cast on amount

thanks sam


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitinanc said:


> Thanks for your kind post. I'm afraid to even try a non-allergy dog. I do travel a lot and lots of my friends have dogs. So I'm hoping that will do. I've considered guinea pigs as they can be petted and cuddled and easily boarded at a friends when I travel.
> 
> Frostie has had several good days. Her new diet and the current regimen of meds and herbs seems to be working. I just keep hoping her quality of life will be sustained for a good time yet.


Sorry to hear of your beloved Westie's ailments. We have a white Mini Schnauzer who is always mistaken for a Westie...Minis are usually great for folks with allergies and they don't shed.


----------



## lynne (Jan 28, 2011)

My Westie has been gone 3 years and I still really miss her. I definitely will make this one. Thank you for the pattern.


----------

